# Bracket Clock c. 1820



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Just bought myself a very nice bracket clock that I've been eyeing up for several months in the Blandford Forum Book Shop -- they also sell clocks!

It a chiming, double fusee movement and the case measures 18 inches tall by 12 inches wide. Dates from about 1820. The dial has been repainted and there are no makers names.



















Anyone else got a bracket clock to show....


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Striking clock, not chiming clock


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ah........ dont be deceived by the two winding holes, i have one which has two winding holes and is a double fusee but chimes on 8 gongs!!

Its a very nice clock Paul, looks very elegant and regal :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Jealous :thumbs_up:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Thats a very fine piece, can you do us a pic of the movement please?


----------

